# Uniforms and Facing colors of Canadian Army c 1900



## sbintayabs (25 Mar 2011)

Dear,
I am new at this forum. I have prepared a list of uniforms and facing colors of Canadian Regiments c 1900 which is as follows-

*Royal Canadian Dragoon
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue
Headdress- Steel with White-red horsehair

*Lord Strathcona's Horse
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing- Myrtle green
Headdress- Steel with White-red horsehair

*Governor General's Bodyguards for Upper Canada
Uniforms- Dark blue
Facing- White
Headdress- Steel with White-black horsehair

*1st Hussar
Uniforms- Blue Hussar
Facing- buff
Headdress- brown busby with buff bags and white plume

*2nd Dragoon
Uniforms- Blue
Facing- White
Headdress- Steel with White horsehair

*3rd Canadian Dragoon
Uniforms-Scarlet
Facing- Yellow
Headdress- Brass Dragoon helmet with red and green horsehair.

*4th Hussar
Uniforms- Blue Hussar
Facing- buff
Headdress- brown busby with buff bags and white plume

*3rd Canadian Dragoon Guards
Uniforms-Blue
Facing- White
Headdress- Steel with White horsehair

*The Princess Louise Dragoon Guards
Uniforms- Scarlet Dragoon
Facing- Dark blue
Headdress-Steel helmet with red horsehair

*6th Canadian Hussar
Uniforms- Blue Hussar
Facing- White
Headdress- brown busby with buff bags and white plume

*7th Hussar
Uniforms- Blue Hussar
Facing- White
Headdress- brown busby with buff bags and white plume

*8th Hussar
Uniforms- Blue Hussar
Facing- buff(collar) and blue
Headdress- black busby with white bags and white plume

*9th Mississauga Horse
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing- Green

*10th Hussar
Uniforms- Blue Hussar
Facing- Buff
Headdress- brown busby with scarlet bags and white plume

*11th Hussar
Uniforms- Blue Hussar
Facing- Buff
Headdress- brown busby with scarlet bags and white plume

*12th Manitoba Dragoon
Uniform- Scarlet
Facing- White
Headdress- Steel with White-red horsehair

*14th Kings troops of Cavalry (Hussar)
Uniforms- Blue Hussar
Facing- Buff
Headdress- brown busby with scarlet bags and white plume

*15th Light Horse
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing- Yellow

*16th Light Horse
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing- Yellow

*The Duke of York's Royal Canadian Hussar
Uniforms- Blue Hussar
Facing- blue
Headdress- black busby with yellow bags and white piping and white plume

*Winnipeg Dragoon
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing- Yellow
Headdress- Brass Dragoon helmet with white-red horsehair

*Royal Canadian Artillery
Uniforms- Blue
Facing- Red

*Canadian Engineers
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing- Blue

*Canadian Corps of Guide
Uniforms- Khaki (Lancer)
Facing- Scarlet

*Royal Canadian Regt

*Governor Generals Foot Guards
Uniforms- Rifle green
Facing- Scarlet
Headdress- Black shako

*1st Prince of Wales's Fusilier Regt
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*2nd Queen's Own Rifles of Canada
Headdress- Green shako, Rifle green over red plume
Uniforms- Rifle green
Facing- Scarlet

*3rd Victoria Rifles of Canada
Uniforms-Grey
Facing-Scarlet

*4th Chasseur Canadian

*5th Royal Scots of Canada
Uniforms- Scarlet highlander doublet
Facing- blue
Hackle- red
Tartan- Black watch

*6th Duke of Cannaught own Rifles

*7th Canadian Fusiliers
Headdress- Black sealskin furcap
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Black(Gold Lace)

*8th Royal Rifles of Canada
Uniforms- Rifle green
Facing- Scarlet

*9th Voltigeur de Quebec
Headdress- black shako with black swan feather
Uniforms- Rifle green
Facing- Scarlet

*10th Royal Grenadiers
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue
Hackle-Red over white

*11th Argenteuil Rangers of Canada
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*12th York Rangers
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue/ green

*13th Royal Regt
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*14th Princess of Wales own's rifles
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing- blue

*15th Argyll Light Infantry
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Yellow

*16th Prince Edward Regt
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*17th Levis Regt
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*18th Saguenay Regt
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing- red 


*19th St. Catherines Regt
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*20th Halton Regt (Lorne Rifles)
Uniforms- Scarlet doublet
Facing- White

*21st Essex Fusiliers
Uniforms-Scarlet (doublet)
FAcing-Blue

*22nd Oxford Rifles
Uniforms-Scarlet
FAcing-Blue

*23rd Northern Pioneers
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing- buff

*24th Kent Regiment  
Uniforms- Scarlet Doublet
Facing- blue

*25th Elgin Regt
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing- blue

*26th Middlesex Light Infantry Regt  

*27th Lambton Regiment  

*28th Perth Regiment
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing- blue 
  
*29th Waterloo Regiment  
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*30th Regiment (Wellington Rifles)  
Uniforms- Rifle green
Facing- Scarlet

*31st Grey Regiment   
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing- Green

*32nd Bruce Regiment  
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*33rd Huron Regiment   
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*34th Ontario Regiment 
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing- blue 

*35th Regiment (Simcoe Foresters)  
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing- green

*36th Peel Regiment 
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing- blue 

*37th Regiment (Haldimand Rifles)   
Uniforms- Rifles green
Facing-Scarlet

*38th Regiment (Dufferin Rifles of Canada)   
Uniforms-Khaki
Facing-Green

*39th Regiment (Norfolk Rifles)   
Uniforms- Rifles green
Facing-Scarlet

*40th Northumberland Regiment  

*41st Regiment (Brockville Rifles)   
Uniforms- Rifles green
Facing-Scarlet

*42nd Lanark and Renfrew Regiment   
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing- Scarlet/ Blue
Tartan- Black watch

*43rd Regiment (The Duke of Cornwall's Own Rifles)   
Uniforms- Rifles green
Facing-Scarlet

*44th Lincoln and Welland Regiment   
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing- Blue

*45th Victoria Regiment   
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*46th Durham Regiment   
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*47th Frontenac Regiment   
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*48th Regiment (Highlanders) 
Uniforms- Scarlet doublet
Facing-Blue  

*49th Regiment (Hastings Rifles) 
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue 

*50th Regiment (Gordon Highlanders)   
Uniforms-Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*53rd Sherbrooke Regiment  
Uniforms-Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*56th Grenville Regiment (Lisgar Rifles)   
Uniforms-Rifle green
Facing- Scarlet

*57th Regiment (Peterborough Rangers)  
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*59th Stormont and Glengarry Regiment   
Uniforms- Scarlet doublet
Facing- Blue

*61st Montmagny and L'Islet Regiment   
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*62nd Regiment (St. John Fusiliers)  
Uniforms-Scarlet
Facing-Blue
Headdress- Sealskin without plume

*63rd Regiment (Halifax Rifles)   
Uniforms-Rifle green
Facing-Scarlet
Headdress- Black rifle busby with scarlet piping and scarlet and black plumes

*64th Chateauguay and Beauharnois Regiment  
Uniforms-Rifle green
Facing-Scarlet
Headdress-spike white Helmet with red(green bordered) puggarre

*65th Regiment (Mount Royal Rifles)  
Uniforms-green
facing-red

*66th Regiment (Princess Louise's Fusiliers)  
Uniforms-Scarlet
Facing-Blue
Hackle-French grey

*67th Regiment (Carleton Light Infantry)   
Uniforms-Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*69th Annapolis Regiment   
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*71st York Regiment   
Uniforms- Rifle Green
Facing- Purple

*72nd Regiment (Seaforth Highlanders of Canada)  
Uniforms-Scarlet
Facing-Buff

*73rd Northumberland Regiment  

*74th Regiment (New Brunswick Rangers)   
Uniforms-Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*75th Lunenburg Regiment   
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*77th Wentworth Regiment  
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing- blue 

*78th Pictou Regiment (Highlanders)   
Uniforms-Scarlet
Facing-Buff

*80th Nicolet Regiment  
Uniforms-Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*81st Hants Regiment  
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*82nd (Abegweit Light Infantry) Regiment  
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*83rd Joliette Regiment  
Uniforms-Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*84th St. Hyacinthe Regiment   
Uniforms-Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*85th Regiment 
Uniforms-Scarlet
Facing-Blue 

*86th Three Rivers Regiment  
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*87th Quebec Regiment  
Uniforms- Rifle Green
Facing- Red(Collar), Green

*89th Temiscouata and Rimouski Regiment  
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*90th Regiment (Winnipeg Rifles)  
Uniforms- Rifle Green
Facing- Rifle Green
Piping-Red

*91st Regiment (Canadian Highlanders)  
Uniforms-Scarlet doublet
Facing- Yellow

*92nd Dorchester Regiment   
Uniforms- Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*93rd Cumberland Regiment   (Scot)
Uniforms-Scarlet doublet
Facing- Yellow

*94th Victoria Regiment (Argyll Highlanders)   
Uniforms-Scarlet doublet
Facing- Yellow

*97th Algonquin Regiment
Uniforms-Scarlet
Facing-Blue

*100th Winnpeg Grenadier Regiment
Headdress- Seal skin furcap with white plume
Uniforms- Scarlet guards
Facing-blue

Can anyone help me to inform me is the list correct or not. If any information is wrong, it is my request to inform me the correct information.

Regards
Shams


----------



## George Wallace (25 Mar 2011)

sbintayabs said:
			
		

> Dear,
> I am new at this forum. I have prepared a list of uniforms and facing colors of Canadian Regiments c 1900 which is as follows-
> 
> *Royal Canadian Dragoon
> ...




Headdress- Steel with Black horsehair

The facing is also very dark blue.  Looks like black from a distance.

Strip on trousers is gold (yellow).


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Mar 2011)

> *Royal Canadian Regt



The correct modern title is *The Royal Canadian Regiment* (The RCR). _Royal Canadians tend to be particular about this._

In the year 1900 the correct title is "The Royal Canadian Regiment of Infantry" (changed from "The Royal Regiment of Canadian Infantry" on 24 May 1893, and would subsequently change again to "The Royal Canadian Regiment" on 1 Nov 1901).

Uniforms - Scarlet
Collar and cuffs (Facing) - Dark (Royal) Blue (as George said for the Dragoons "Looks like black from a distance.")
Headdress - White foreign service helmet, no distinctive puggaree taken into use prior to 1901. (The Wolseley pattern helmet was adopted in 1910.)


----------



## larry Strong (25 Mar 2011)

Hi Shams

Glad to see you made it here  I hope you find the answers to your questions 

http://gmic.co.uk/index.php/topic/46032-facing-color-of-canadian-infantry-regiments-in-1900/page__p__424699__fromsearch__1#entry424699


----------



## sbintayabs (25 Mar 2011)

Thanks George and Michael for your coordination. Rest of all are correct?
Larry I also glad to see you here. thank you also. 
Regards
Shams


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Mar 2011)

Don't take a lack of response as confirmation that your information is correct. Not every unit will have had someone look at this thread who might have the interest and information to confirm or correct what was posted.


----------



## WLSC (26 Mar 2011)

> *65th Regiment (Mount Royal Rifles)
> Uniforms-green
> facing-red



This unit his now called, Les Fusiliers Mont-royal.  It has been mutaded in 1931 from a rifle unit to a fusiliers unit.  Now, the uniform his scarlett with offwhite facing and bearskin helmet

The unit ''4ième Chasseur''  Doesn't exist anymore.  The 65th CMR take some roots in that unit.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Mar 2011)

FusMR said:
			
		

> This unit his now called, Les Fusiliers Mont-royal.  It has been mutaded in 1931 from a rifle unit to a fusiliers unit.  Now, the uniform his scarlett with offwhite facing and bearskin helmet
> 
> The unit ''4ième Chasseur''  Doesn't exist anymore.  The 65th CMR take some roots in that unit.



Note, however, that the original poster is asking what was worn during the year 1900.


----------

